# Passed my belt test last night



## hemi (Aug 23, 2005)

Well last night I passed my yellow belt test.  This is the second belt in our system as we go from White to advanced white, to yellow then adv yellow and so on. This was one of many steps to reaching Black belt. Its funny, I have only taken classes four months now but I can see a difference in how I would do the techs the first few classes and how I do them now. I can only imagine where I will be in say three or four years!!


----------



## Lisa (Aug 23, 2005)

Excellent and congratulations on your continued success!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 23, 2005)

Excellent  Congratulations~!!

You're in the most important stages now of your journey~! The Basics.. The place where you'll always return to even at and after black belt.. Concentrate on this area and fine-tune til you think no more can be learned.. and believe me.. More can always be learned from the basics 

Have fun and Good Journey~!

~Tess


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 23, 2005)

congratulations..............keep on keeping on


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 23, 2005)

WTG! :asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 23, 2005)

Great job!  artyon: Keep up the good work!  

MJ :asian:


----------



## swiftpete (Aug 23, 2005)

3 or 4 more years you'll see the difference.

Then you'll ask yourself, Where am i going to be in 3 or 4 years..?!
Good luck with it, stick with it even when you're feeling tired or lose the faith a bit and you'll just keep getting better.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 23, 2005)

Welcome to the great journey, just realize this road has no end and you'll be fine.  Black Belt is not the end of the road, just a pit stop worth getting to.


----------



## gakusei (Aug 23, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 23, 2005)

Cognratulations!  Keep on training!


----------



## hemi (Aug 23, 2005)

Thank you for all the words of encouragement and advice. It was said that you have to stick with it even when you're feeling tired or lose the faith a bit and you'll just keep getting better. I have seen it said here many times and in class my instructor has said it to his class if you come to class even when you dont really feel like it you will one day make it to black belt and beyond. I myself have those days that I dont want to go but make myself show up anyway and after class I feel so much better and I am so glad I did go


----------



## arnisador (Aug 23, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## MJS (Aug 23, 2005)

Congrats and keep up the hard work!!  The journey is only beginning!!

Mike


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 24, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## RichK (Aug 24, 2005)

Congrats, and like KenpoTess says about the importance of basics. You cna only build a castle on a solid foundation not sand.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 25, 2005)

Congratulations & keep up the good work!! artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey!! Congratulations!  artyon:  Really pay good attention to these basics and stances!  These are what "make or break"--so invest your time there!

 - Ceicei


----------



## kenposikh (Aug 25, 2005)

Congratulations and keep up the hard work remember it isn't the colour of the belt that counts it's the knowledge and enjoyment you get on the way that's important!!!


----------



## KenpoDave (Aug 25, 2005)

2004hemi said:
			
		

> Well last night I passed my yellow belt test.  This is the second belt in our system as we go from White to advanced white, to yellow then adv yellow and so on. This was one of many steps to reaching Black belt. Its funny, I have only taken classes four months now but I can see a difference in how I would do the techs the first few classes and how I do them now. I can only imagine where I will be in say three or four years!!



Cool.  The leaps and bounds of your improvements will level out a bit with time and experience, but if you can hold on to the attitude you have right now, well, you'll need a 12 step program to get away from it!

Congratulations!


----------



## Andrew Evans (Aug 25, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Raewyn (Aug 25, 2005)

Congratulations!!!artyon:


----------



## CrankyDragon (Aug 26, 2005)

1st, getting to the point, congradulations on your promotion! WooHoo!


2ed, Im familiar with some systems using grades or degrees in the belt color as incrimental promotions. Its always a great feeling to go to a new belt color though!!

Good luck,
Andrew


----------

